# Another Wildcamping Pony Express Request



## Pauljenny (Sep 5, 2020)

Altrincham to East Algarve..
One box ..  5.2 kilos..
 45 x 39 X 22 cm
Couriers can't process our request because we have a PO. Box number, rather than a geographic address.
If you're coming down.. We could meet up anywhere.
Gratitude shown in the usual way.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 5, 2020)

Can't you get Rog to turn around and pop back for it?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 5, 2020)

He's not exactly rushing... 
He's slowed down . 
Typical retired Motorhomer.
He'll get diverted next.
And has had enough excitement for the present .


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 5, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> He's not exactly rushing...
> He's slowed down .
> Typical retired Motorhomer.


Don't ask him to bring anything with a sell-by date on it


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 5, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Don't ask him to bring anything with a sell-by date on it


I’m not that b****y slow Terry, except in learning this here language!


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 6, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Don't ask him to bring anything with a sell-by date on it


Actually I have a jar of Marmiticus. The sell by date is in Roman Numerals!
Hopefully Paul won’t notice


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 6, 2020)

Your Latin will come in handy, if you visit Merida, Rog. Many Roman relics..
You could be known as " Roman Rog " ?
Spanish Language.. ?
Just Google up Spanish menus translate.
Hint :
One beer... Una cervesa.

Two beers.. dos cervesas.
If You're driving, that's all you'll need to know.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 6, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Your Latin will come in handy, if you visit Merida, Rog. Many Roman relics..
> You could be known as " Roman Rog " ?
> Spanish Language.. ?
> Just Google up Spanish menus translate.
> ...


Thanks Paul.
We have had 37C today, we didn’t even have to ask for a drink. They just gave it to us!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 6, 2020)

Where..?
Tell me more.. Did you have to pay..?

When in Spain, pull off the motorway into a small town ..
Look for a Hostal.. it's their version of a transport cafe.
Cheap lunches, proper ,non- Makro food, at great prices.
The motorway cafes are as bad as those in the UK.

Oh, ...

Don't call into the roadside places signed as, 
 " Clubs "
They are brothels.
The food is good, though... Allegedly.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 6, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Where..?
> Tell me more.. Did you have to pay..?
> 
> When in Spain, pull off the motorway into a small town ..
> ...




Not sure I would try the crumpets though?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 6, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Not sure I would try the crumpets though?


Or the flap jacks


----------



## izwozral (Sep 7, 2020)

The Raspberrynipple ice cream is nice though.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning ?


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2020)

Bangers 'n Mash anyone..served by Marge !


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 7, 2020)

I was quite impressed by a Strawberry Tart!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2020)

This could turn into the next Carry on film.
Carry on Wildcamping..
Annie would take over the Barbra Windsor part.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 7, 2020)

I ain't even going to mention the Chocolate Log.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> This could turn into the next Carry on film.
> Carry on Wildcamping..
> Annie would take over the Barbra Windsor part.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2020)

Wasn't Wully in Carry in up the Kyber ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Wasn't Wully in Carry in up the Kyber ?


They asked him to be in Carry on up the Caber but he couldn't give a toss


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I ain't even going to mention the Chocolate Log.


So it wasn't you who upset 
The Geek master, then ..?
Any day now...


----------



## izwozral (Sep 8, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> So it wasn't you who upset
> The Geek master, then ..?
> Any day now...



One day Paul, one day.


----------



## Greengrass (Sep 8, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Where..?
> Tell me more.. Did you have to pay..?
> 
> When in Spain, pull off the motorway into a small town ..
> ...


Better known as a Baghouse


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2020)

A knocking shop ,in Leeds..


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2020)

Sunshine now to welcome our guests from Norfolk. They can stay forever.


Meanwhile, UPS came to collect the parcel, after a talk to their customer services
They arrived at 13.10..
The paperwork was wrong.
The customer service closes at 1300 today

Rain still on the cards for the weekend..


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2020)

Ps. 
Thanks to Q4 .. The kindle has arrived.
Most professionally packed. Management will play for hours, with the bubble wrap.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 9, 2020)

UPS have finally collected the parcel..
50 hours and an hour of phone calls later..
They're offering me a refund..
Mind you , it ain't over until the fat lady,  in our local post office, hands it over

Don't miss the final episode of this drama....
Whenever it comes.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 9, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> UPS have finally collected the parcel..
> 50 hours and an hour of phone calls later..
> They're offering me a refund..
> Mind you , it ain't over until the fat lady,  in our local post office, hands it over
> ...


I’ve seen the lady in your Post Office, she’s not fat! But I don’t know wether she can sing or not!


----------

